# Conector DIN de 8 pins antiguo



## karlhitoss (Mar 24, 2007)

A ver si me podeis hechar una mano. Me han regalado un sintonizador de radio antiguo. Es de la marca Grundig y en vez de tener conectores rca para poder enchufarlo en el amplificador, lleva un conector pin de 8. He comprado el conector y quiero adaptarlo a un cable de rca. He probado ya y consigo que suene pero no me fio de que esten bien conectados. De cada cable salen dos cables. El interior que corresponde al color del terminal correspondiente al rca, esta rodeado con otro exterior. He abierto el aparato para ver si podia conectarlos siguiendo los colores, pero ha sido imposible, la pieza esta soldada a un circuito impreso. He logrado detectar cual es la ubicacion de los cables de colores conectanto uno por uno a cada pin. Mirando la conexion macho de frente corresponde el negro al segundo pin y el rojo al tercero. Se oye un ruido de fondo que desaparece cuando conecto los otros cables a la pieza circular metalica exterior que rodea a los pins, o cuando conecto un cable exterior en el cuarto pin y el otro en el pin interior. Despues de todo este rollo que os he marcado, quiero saber si los tengo que conectar juntos en la pieza exterior o bien por separado en los pines central o cuarto. Os agradezco la molestia de antemano.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 25, 2007)

Puedes comenzar por localizar los comunes, el masa o negativo. A partir de ahí es ir probando.
Saludos


----------



## karlhitoss (Mar 25, 2007)

Esto es como he logrado conectarlos. En la N el negro interior, en la R el rojo interior. La duda la tengo en los exteriores de ambos. Los he conectado en los terminales marcados con X y en verde tanto individualmente como juntos y es cuando desaparece el ruido. Esa es mi duda, si los debo de juntar los dos en un solo terminal, y en caso afirmativo, en cual. Si es por separado, en cual?? Por cierto, el modelo del sintonizador Grundig es el T7200 y debajo de la conexion aparece esta inscripcion por si sabeis algo de aleman: N F AUSGANG / A F OUTPUT. Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 25, 2007)

El problema es que cada fabricante/modelo hacian lo que les daba la gana.
Tambien puede que segun que modelo se podia utilizar como amplificador de audio.

Primero si es de valvulas cuidadin, si es de transistores de silicio/germanio muy antiguos anteriores a los 80 cuidadin, se rompen con solo mirarlos, cuidadin....

Yo seguiria los siguientes pasos:

1.-Localizar la masa o negativo.Radio apagada, tester en pitidos, buscas una parte metalica y un condensador electrolitico grande (filtrado) hasta que pite.

2.-Buscar el audio, armado con un condensador de 1uF o similar y un amplificador, por ejemplo el del PC pones a masa los cables y en seria el condensador y vas probando hasta que suene una emisora.

Si es estereo repites el tema.

No deberia haber mayor dificultat.


Si tienes que alimentarlo por ese conector, no dispone de alimentacion interna, deberas sacar la tapa y seguir los cables, no te fies de los colores (esto no es como las peliculas), observaras que los de audio que ya habias encontrado estan cerca del cable del altavoz.
El cable de masa lo conectan en varios puntos, y el de alimentacion va casualmente cerca de un cable de masa y a un condensador electrolitico grande y cerca de la zona de audio.


En principio el la pieza metalica exterior en teoria no se deberia funtar, pero si mides con el tester veras que es un cortocircuito y por tanto "en teoria" lo puedes juntar.
A la practica y por comodidad las mallas las conectas a la pieza metalica y los hilos interiores o audio donde toques y ya esta. Si todo ha ido bien no deberias oir un fuerte ruido de alterna, si se oye deberas cambiar y utilizar el de los pines.


Ojo esto son hipotesis de lo que yo he visto habitualmente.


----------



## karlhitoss (Mar 26, 2007)

muchas gracias. Asi lo hare, pero si sale humo llamo a los bomberos!!!!! Jejejejeje.


----------

